# Unterschied der java.exe des JDK und der JRE



## martin.g (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Programm über Eclipse als JAR exportiert. Anschließend habe ich zwei weitere JARs über "jar -ufvm" eingebunden (jrex und jdom). In dem Verzeichnis, in dem das JAR nun liegt, befindet sich außerdem das Unterverzeichnis mit dem Native-Code von JRex (DLLs). Ob all das für meine Frage überhaupt relevant ist, weiß ich nicht.

Folgendes funktioniert nun:
"C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_02\jre\bin\java.exe" -jar Anwendung.jar
alternativ auch:
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\java.exe" -jar Anwendung.jar

Allerdings funktioniert nicht:
"C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_02\bin\java.exe" -jar Anwendung.jar

Hier werden scheinbar die Native-Code Dateien des JRex nicht gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen könnte? Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden java.exe in den unterschiedlichen Verzeichnissen??
Und wie kann ich mein Programm so abändern, dass es auch mit der java.exe aus dem JDK funktioniert?

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## thE_29 (13. Feb 2008)

Vielleicht liegt in den 2 anderen Verzeichnissen was im lib/ext Verzeichnis was er zum Starten braucht?


----------



## martin.g (14. Feb 2008)

Hmm, dann müsste das aber durch die Java-Installation an sich verursacht sein, denn das Problem tritt auf allen Rechnern auf und auf keinem wurde nachträglich was ins lib-Verzeichnis gelegt. JRE geht, JDK nicht.
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der java.exe aus der dem JDK und aus der JRE - gibt es da einen Unterschied?

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## martin.g (14. Feb 2008)

Wenn das kein wirkliches Anfängerproblem ist, könnte das dann bitte ein Mod in ein passendes Forum verschieben? Ich hätte damit gerechnet, dass dieses Problem öfters auftritt.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Ich denke es hat bisher einfach noch keiner versucht diese Dateien überhaupt zu verwenden. Ich kann dir bei deinem Problem auch nicht helfen, da ich kein Windows habe.
Wenn du möchtest verschieb ich das nach 'Allgemeines', mehr Antworten wirst du dort aber auch nicht wirklich bekommen.
Warum willst du dein Programm überhaupt mit *dieser* java.exe ausführen?  ???:L


----------



## martin.g (14. Feb 2008)

Wie diese Dateien zu verwenden? Welche Dateien denn sonst? die javaw.exe oder wie soll das jar denn ausgeführt werden?
Es sollte halt auch mit der des jdk funktionieren. Oder alternativ wäre es gut zu wissen, wieso es denn nicht funktioniert. Fällt mir etwas schwer, das einfach so hinzunehmen, dass es zwei Dateien mit dem gleichen Namen gibt, diese aber unterschiedliches leisten.
Gruß Martib


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Das JDK kann keine Java Dateien ausführen. Dem Windows JDK liegt jedoch eine JRE bei.



> Folgendes funktioniert nun:
> "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_02\jre\bin\java.exe" -jar Anwendung.jar


Genau das ist die JRE im JDK.


----------



## martin.g (15. Feb 2008)

Es gibt aber im Ordner "jdk/bin/" eine java.exe un diese kann auch n einfaches "hallo welt" programm ausführen.


----------



## HLX (15. Feb 2008)

Beide Versionen sollten normalerweise auch funktionieren. Die beiden java.exe unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich.

Kopiere die DLL-Dateien mal ins Windows-System32-Verzeichnis oder nimm das Verzeichnis in dem sie liegen in den classpath auf.


----------



## martin.g (15. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die JRex-DLLs spielen keine Rolle. Aber ich habe das Problem jetzt trotzdem gefunden. Es liegt daran, dass im BIN-Verzeichnis des JDK nur ein Bruchteil der DLLs des JRE-Verzeichnisses liegt.
In meinem Fall fehlt im JDK die jawt.dll - sobald diese irgendwie erreichbar ist, funktioniert die ganze Geschichte (also entweder ins jdk kopieren, jre in PATH aufnehmen oder ins lokale Verzeichnis kopieren).
Daher ist jetzt die Frage: Woran liegt es, dass in der JRE (die qualitativ ja eigentlich umfangreicher sein sollte) ein Großteil der JRE-DLLs nicht enthalten ist?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Feb 2008)

Weil das nicht die JRE des JDKs ist (die liegt in jre/bin), sondern irgendein Verzeichnis, dessen Funktion dich nicht wirklich zu interessieren braucht.


----------



## martin.g (15. Feb 2008)

Okay, danke schonmal.

Ich will ja jetzt nicht aufn Senkel gehen, aber so ganz verstehe ich die zu Grunde liegende Logik immer noch nicht. Sehe ich das also richtig, dass die Umgebungsvariable des Suchpfades IMMER beides enthalten muss? JDK und JRE.

Ich habe eben mal getestet: Ein kurzes "Hallo Welt!"-Programm mit AWT kann problemlos mit dem Compiler aus jdk/bin ausgeführt werden, obwohl die Datei awt.dll ebenfalls nur in jdk/jre/bin liegt.

Entschuldigt, aber ich versteh das einfach nicht.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Wildcard (15. Feb 2008)

Meines Wissens setzt die JDK installation die Pfad Variable gar nicht auf sich. Ist schließlich keine Runtime, sondern ein Entwicklerwerkzeug.


----------



## martin.g (15. Feb 2008)

Meine Installation hat gar keinen Pfad gesetzt. Selbst wenn es Installationen gibt, die den Pfad auf jre setzen - wieso findet das jdk dann die awt.dll und die jawt.dll nicht?
Nach einigem Suchen konnte ich den Fehler endlich genauer spezifizieren:


```
public class Test {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      System.loadLibrary("awt"); }
}
```

funktioniert sowohl mit jdk als auch mit jdk/jre zum Erfolg (was auch immer Erfolg hier bedeuten möge).
Ersetzt man in der dritten Zeile das "awt" durch "jawt", dann funktioniert es mit jdk/jre.
Kompilierung mit jdk/bin/java.exe wirft allerdings folgende Exception:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_02\jre\bin\jawt.dll: Can't find dependent libraries
   at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
[...]
```

So, jetzt ist mir grad beim _Abtippen_ etwas sehr seltsames aufgefallen: In der Fehlermeldung wird gar nicht auf jdk\bin\jawt.dll verwiesen, sondern auf jdk\jre\bin\jawt.dll, also das Verzeichnis, wo die Datei eigentlich liegt. Das JDK scheint also zu schnallen, dass es in der JRE nach DLLs schauen muss, damit erübrigt sich also die Frage, wieso awt.dll aufgelöst werden kann. Die ganze Geschichte wird immer mysteriöser. Wieso kann die java.exe aus jdk/jre abhängige dlls auflösen, die java.exe aus jdk aber nicht?!? Ich deute die Fehlermeldung so, dass die jawt.dll gefunden wurde, in dieser aber scheinbar auf andere Bibliotheken verwiesen wird und diese nicht aufgelöst werden können. Könnte man aber auch so verstehen, dass die jawt.dll als abhängige Bib betrachtet wird und diese nicht gefunden wird.
Dass das ein Bug ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, also muss es doch eine Erklärung geben. Kennt die jemand? ;-) Das müsste bei euren Windows-Java-Installationen doch nachvollziehbar sein. Ich weiß, dass das Problem auch andere haben.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Wildcard (16. Feb 2008)

martin.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass das ein Bug ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, also muss es doch eine Erklärung geben.


Werd dir doch im Klaren darüber, dass du in Internas unterwegs bist. Welchen praktischen Nutzen verfolgt die Diskussion?
Wenn du wissen willst warum Datei XY in jdk/bin abgelegt wird (diese Dateien sind nicht dazu gedacht das du sie ausführst), dann wirst du dich an Sun wenden müssen.



> Ich weiß, dass das Problem auch andere haben.


Welches Problem?


----------



## martin.g (16. Feb 2008)

Nun gut, wenn es sicher so ist, dass das jdk/bin Verzeichnis nicht zur Ausführung von Programmen gedacht ist, dann nehme ich das eben einfach so hin. Dann hast Du natürlich auch recht, dass sinnlos ist, über Sinn oder Unsinn zu diskutieren. Bisher war ich mir halt nicht sicher, ob dem so ist, aber das akzeptiere ich jetzt einfach.
Vielen Dank an Euch, tolles Forum!

Gruß Martin


----------

